
GitHub Actions and Homebrew = ️love - npstr
https://medium.com/@Extrawurst/github-actions-homebrew-%EF%B8%8F-2789ae5023fd
======
rvz
Right. I'm pretty sure you must have thought about what happens when GitHub
goes down when using GitHub Actions.

In the long term, it makes no sense for large orgs to rely solely on a third-
party git hosting service like Github to do everything for them. They should
use an alternative service that allows self-hosting instead.

